# Calculators - Estimators - Template Generators



## KBs Pensnmore (Jul 24, 2016)

I didn't know where else to put this, so I thought here would be the best place.
As the members on here do a variety of different things as well as make pens, I thought this might be a handy site to find out how to make a metal cone for example, to use in your ducting. For those that wish to make wagon wheels, how many spokes and how far apart should they be, well here's your answer.
Calculators and Templates - Builders, Carpenters, Woodworkers and DIY

Thanks to Blocklayer for doing this.
Kryn


----------



## mecompco (Jul 24, 2016)

Nice! All kinds of useful information--have the site bookmarked. Thanks for sharing. 

Regards,
Michael


----------



## Marnat3 (Jul 24, 2016)

Thank you. I just cleared 4 different bookmarks so I can use just this one. everything is right there.


----------



## JimB (Jul 24, 2016)

Great site. Thanks.


----------



## liljohn1368 (Jul 24, 2016)

Great site. I book marked it for future reference.


----------



## KBs Pensnmore (Jul 28, 2016)

Glad to be able to help. I've been told by the designer to share it around, so if you have access to other forums, feel free to post it there also, please.
Kryn


----------

